# Bolivar Ferry Landing 9/30



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bunch of Bull croaker, 24 " slot, lost another slot due to pulled hook, and ended the day with a beauty 36" bull CPRed



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------

